# The Shop next to the dream mansion spa barricaded by a bin... what is it?



## SodaDog (Nov 14, 2012)

i dont know why, but i never seen the shop you unlock that is next to the dream mansion (not Club 444) what do you think it is?







its the one between the Photo Booth and the Dream Mansion.


----------



## LaughingDingo (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't think anyone knows. I saw it mentioned that as mayor, we can choose to open the Resetti Surveillance Center, so that's probably it.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 14, 2012)

LaughingDingo said:


> I don't think anyone knows. I saw it mentioned that as mayor, we can choose to open the Resetti Surveillance Center, so that's probably it.



Resetti's place is in the town.


----------



## mattmagician (Nov 14, 2012)

On the topic of buildings, 
I thought it was possible to have the museum in your town?


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 14, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> On the topic of buildings,
> I thought it was possible to have the museum in your town?



The town map is very small. I am so glad the museum isn't in the small space they give you as a town.


----------



## Mint (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a feeling that this may be the last place to be unlocked.


----------



## Pelshko (Nov 14, 2012)

Is it not the police station? I haven't heard much about that yet.


----------



## Mint (Nov 14, 2012)

Pelshko said:


> Is it not the police station? I haven't heard much about that yet.



No, it's not. I went to a dream town that had the police box in their town. It's probably after the Cafe.


----------



## Pelshko (Nov 14, 2012)

Mint said:


> No, it's not. I went to a dream town that had the police box in their town. It's probably after the Cafe.


Oh ok, I didn't know it was in the town  Wonder what this building could be then...


----------



## Devon (Nov 14, 2012)

Im wondering what it is too, does anyone know what the maximum number of shops there are, and what ones?


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 14, 2012)

Might just be there as a space filler?


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 14, 2012)

Mairmalade said:


> Might just be there as a space filler?



no it upgrades, we've seen a pic where it's all purple and lit up.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Nov 14, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> no it upgrades, we've seen a pic where it's all purple and lit up.



link? picture?


----------



## super.adamio (Nov 14, 2012)

Guys... It's Katrina's spot in the town. The Doubutsu no Mori website has her name listed as the shops in the mall area - that's the only place left, so I'm assuming it has to be for Katrina. Besides, one shot showed the door being purple... So I'm guessing...


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 14, 2012)

The only special characters I can think of that we haven't seen of (or I havent) is Frillard or Lloid. Maybe they open a shop behind that garbage can.


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 14, 2012)

super.adamio said:


> Guys... It's Katrina's spot in the town. The Doubutsu no Mori website has her name listed as the shops in the mall area - that's the only place left, so I'm assuming it has to be for Katrina. Besides, one shot showed the door being purple... So I'm guessing...



I thought we've already seen Katrina's tent in a screenshot in town though? At least I was pretty sure we had... it might have been in a video.


----------



## Cevan (Nov 14, 2012)

super.adamio said:


> Guys... It's Katrina's spot in the town. The Doubutsu no Mori website has her name listed as the shops in the mall area - that's the only place left, so I'm assuming it has to be for Katrina. Besides, one shot showed the door being purple... So I'm guessing...



The only thing wrong with this is that Katrina comes to your town in a tent. However, perhaps she upgrades later on and moves into that shop?


----------



## Jackk (Nov 14, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> The only special characters I can think of that we haven't seen of (or I havent) is Frillard or Lloid. Maybe they open a shop behind that garbage can.



Lloid ends up working in nooks shop, I think it could well be frillard being given a new role?

It looks too small to be any kind of auction house, we know gracie ends up in one of nooks upgrades, katrina and red are back in their tents, so it doesn't really leave room for many characters we know off. 

I hope katrina doesn't upgrade and move into that space, I want a new thing going on there, idk, has ya know that guy who gives out toys in city folk been seen in new leaf? If not it could maybe be his place? even though it's unlikely, or maybe it's a new character?


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2012)

^ the guy who gives out toys in city folk now hands out medals in town


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 14, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> link? picture?


Sorry, but I am too busy to scour through the dozens of videos and pictures that it could be in.

I don't meant to sound rude, but maybe you could actually trust someone instead of needing picture evidence for once.

Nevermind, I saw it saved in my album just now:


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Sorry, but I am too busy to scour through the dozens of videos and pictures that it could be in.
> 
> I don't meant to sound rude, but maybe you could actually trust someone instead of needing picture evidence for once.
> 
> Nevermind, I saw it saved in my album just now:



I don't think they meant it as in "I don't believe you you liar provide a source now" I think it was more like a "oh I never saw this can you provide a source so I can see for myself"

Cause I didnt see the picture and I was going to ask for a source, it wasn't that I didn't believe you I just wanted to see for myself


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh right the garbage can is removed eventually. HM.


----------



## Lucky03 (Nov 14, 2012)

Urgh I really wanna know what it is! I cant find info on it anywhere...  Maybe its someone totally new..?


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok, it's Katrina's shop, obv Katrina upgrades from going to town in a tent to having her own store;
as mentioned previously, the person said katrina was the only one listed on the site or w/e to not have a shop in the mall
and on this website there is a header titles 'mall' and then underneath, 'house of divination' i clicked it and it's blank but it says ハッケミィ which is Katrina's Japense name. So I'm fairly certain it is Katrina's store


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 14, 2012)

That's pretty cool. Though I wonder what special stuff she'll do in the store that she can't do in her tent.


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 14, 2012)

Officer Berri said:


> That's pretty cool. Though I wonder what special stuff she'll do in the store that she can't do in her tent.



Probably nothing extra other than the obvious accessibility.


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2012)

Mairmalade said:


> Probably nothing extra other than the obvious accessibility.



it'll probably be this, and i am just making this up, so don't go around saying it's legit

but i think when katrina comes to your town, she only gives you a fortune, not a charm (the one she gave in cf) so maybe if you visit her enough times when she is in town and get a fortune - she used these bells and makes a shop in the city (since you can only see her in town once a week and you can probs see her daily in the city) so you can get a fortune daily instead of weekly, and she'll probably have the city folk monthly charm feature now. donno just a guess


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm just running on the 'if' possibility as well.


----------



## ThatACfan (Nov 15, 2012)

traceguy said:


> The town map is very small. I am so glad the museum isn't in the small space they give you as a town.



So the town is as small as the town map showed it to be? Sorry I haven't looked into the game play footage I don't want to spoil to much about the game but that's something I want to know.


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2012)

ThatACfan said:


> So the town is as small as the town map showed it to be? Sorry I haven't looked into the game play footage I don't want to spoil to much about the game but that's something I want to know.



yes the the map shown is the full map


----------



## LaughingDingo (Nov 15, 2012)

ThatACfan said:


> So the town is as small as the town map showed it to be? Sorry I haven't looked into the game play footage I don't want to spoil to much about the game but that's something I want to know.



It's bigger than the map makes it out to be. But it's not huge. I was worried about the size, but after playing for a week now, I'm happy with it. It feels really manageable.


----------



## xelrite (Nov 17, 2012)

I have an idea...
What if it's the new flower shop run by the sloth!?!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 17, 2012)

The new flower shop is by Timmy and Tommys shop.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 17, 2012)

I thought that was where Crazy Redd would be before I saw the picture showing that he has gone back to his tent in the village.


----------



## Wewikk (Nov 17, 2012)

If you look on that poster on the wall that looks like a fourtune teller or something like that.


----------



## Jake (Nov 17, 2012)

xelrite said:


> I have an idea...
> What if it's the new flower shop run by the sloth!?!



the flower shop is run by the sloth


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 17, 2012)

xelrite said:


> I have an idea...
> What if it's the new flower shop run by the sloth!?!



lolwut? Its actually a shop next to Nooks... The flowers wouldnt live underground


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 17, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> lolwut? Its actually a shop next to Nooks... The flowers wouldnt live underground



lolwut? The store isn't even underground


----------



## Anna (Nov 18, 2012)

I hope its not Katrina that would be boring.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 18, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> lolwut? The store isn't even underground



I know, thats what I am saying! Someone said that "the shop next to the dream mansion spa" is the flower shop.


----------



## The_Joker (Nov 19, 2012)

It's Katrina, there is so much evidence pointing towards it. In City Folk she had her shop in the dark corner of town, it's only right she'd have the shop that's been blocked by a bin. She'll probably provide new things.
If it somehow isn't that, I'd like it to be a shop the player can set up themselves, and maybe put a Gyroid in charge or something.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 19, 2012)

The_Joker said:


> It's Katrina, there is so much evidence pointing towards it. In City Folk she had her shop in the dark corner of town, it's only right she'd have the shop that's been blocked by a bin. She'll probably provide new things.
> If it somehow isn't that, I'd like it to be a shop the player can set up themselves, and maybe put a Gyroid in charge or something.



I like this idea. But it's probably not going to happen since you can sell stuff at R. Parkers.


----------



## McRibbie (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd hope it was both Redd and Katrina's building so all the features of the city are back. Like Redd's was downstairs and Katrina's was upstairs, with a new shop or the auction house.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Nov 20, 2012)

I wonder if it's where Redd/Katrina were GOING to be in development, but the idea was ... trashed... at the last minute in favor of them appearing in town. Hence the trashcan? lo lo lo lo lo ;3 
Just a random thought.


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2012)

McRibbie said:


> I'd hope it was both Redd and Katrina's building so all the features of the city are back. Like Redd's was downstairs and Katrina's was upstairs, with a new shop or the auction house.


as much as I want it to be Redd's shop, I don't think they would merge it as a Redd and Katrina store. IMO I hated Redd in the city. I much preferred him being in town like in WW as I found it more ___ (i don't know what word to use so you fill in the blank). in CF it was annoying because he kept the same stock for a week and it was just more convenient (to me) if he just appeared in town once a week with items.



Treasu(red) said:


> I wonder if it's where Redd/Katrina were GOING to be in development, but the idea was ... trashed... at the last minute in favor of them appearing in town. Hence the trashcan? lo lo lo lo lo ;3
> Just a random thought.


Nice pun


----------



## ZedameX (Nov 26, 2012)

OK so I've been informed that it is Katrina (Fortune Teller)
Once you've had fortune told 20 times the option to build as permanent addition to your town opens up as a community project.
I've had my fortune told.... once so far, (tent has been available three times)
I'll make a point of doing this whenever I see she is here now.


----------



## Cherrypie (Nov 26, 2012)

ZedameX said:


> OK so I've been informed that it is Katrina (Fortune Teller)
> Once you've had fortune told 20 times the option to build as permanent addition to your town opens up as a community project.
> I've had my fortune told.... once so far, (tent has been available three times)
> I'll make a point of doing this whenever I see she is here now.



Really? Hm, well I guess that is good. It would be so much cooler if Katrina had more important things to do, to make her appearance in the mall even better.


----------

